# Lackierer/Pulverbeschichtung im Taunus?



## insanerider (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo! Da ich gerade an meinem Bike baue, wüßte ich gern, ob jemand einen günstigen Lackierer im Taunus empfehlen kann.....es geht um einen Stahlrahmen und eine starre Gabel.....bin für Tips dankbar....

Damit der Flachmann Halter auch eine glänzende Basis bekommt ;-)


----------



## robo (10. Dezember 2004)

hi!

wenn du nicht zwingend die wirtschaft im taunus unterstützen willst  , kann ich dir die firma rockenstein aus schleusingen empfehlen. für das "hin und her" gibt's ja schließlich den paketdienst deiner wahl...
unter www.rockenstein-gmbh.de findest du infos zur firma. ansonsten kann ich sagen, dass viele schon sehr zufrieden mit denen waren, insbesondere was sonderwünsche angeht. qualität und preis/leistung sind top. such mal im forum (insbesondere in der classic-abteilung) nach "rockenstein". da findest du auch fotos von deren arbeit.

happy trails
robo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. Dezember 2004)

Ob günstig oder nich weis ich nicht aber Usingen liegt im Taunus  
http://www.bikecolours.de/

Erdi01


----------



## Lhafty (10. Dezember 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob günstig oder nich weis ich nicht aber Usingen liegt im Taunus
> http://www.bikecolours.de/
> 
> Erdi01


Wilhelm beschichtet u.a. für Storck, ich habe auch schon Sachen bei ihm machen lassen. Qualität ist top und ihren Preis wert (2-Schicht ca. 150  für Rahmen und Gabel). Er macht die Pulverbeschichtung für Fahrradrahmen schon seit 15 Jahren und versteht entsprechend sein Handwerk, ich kann ihn empfehlen.

marc


----------



## insanerider (10. Dezember 2004)

...danke für die Tips.....das mit Usingen liegt schon recht gut..und die Preise erscheinen mir bei 145 für Rahmen, Gabel inklusive Vorbehandlung und Metallicpulver und Klarlack schon recht vernünftig.....

Danke an alle!


----------



## osterwolf (13. Dezember 2004)

ich glaube die machen das auch:
http://www.bruegelmann-shop.de/index.php4


----------



## kastaman (16. Dezember 2004)

Brügelmann kann ich nicht empfehlen. Die haben bei meinem Rahmen die Gewinde nicht maskiert. Ich musste nachher alle Gewinde nachschneiden. Vor allem war das Tretlagergewinde stark beschädigt.


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (17. Dezember 2004)

Nicht Bruegelmann sondern Pruegelmann,zumindest was die Bikebehandlung angeht,lieber zum Wilhelm da ist alles erste Sahne und der ist fit auf dem Gebiet.Mfg Cobra12


----------

